# Does she need more muscle?



## LaylaGSD (May 26, 2017)

Layla here is 9 and half months old. I was wondering if you guys think that more muscle is needed right now? And how to efficiently gain muscle. I take her on walks and let her run around at the dog park. I am waiting on taking her on runs with me until she gets a little older. I don't wanna hurt her at all.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Pups tend to be lean and not fill out until 2 or 3. No need to push her yet. Let her be a puppy. No forced exercise until those growth plates close around 18 months. For her age she does not look scrawny.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually she looks a hair plump. Keep her lean, free exercise as much as she is willing to do and, like Nancy said, let her grow up. She will gain muscle as she matures.


----------

